# Moving My One Man Internet Business to Dubai



## JokMie (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi All,

I've been thinking about purchasing an apartment from Dubai (probably from Dubai Marina) where I would spend probably 3-4 months every year.

I was wondering whether it makes sense to move my business to Dubai. I work for myself in a one man company. My job is to run websites which I own and I live on the advertising revenues generated by those sites. Basicly I can work from anywhere where is internet connection.
I've been searching for hours trying to find actual stories of people moving their business over there but couldn't find any.

I read something about RAK free zone and also VirtuZone seems very interesting.

So is there anybody who knows about this stuff? Does it make sense to move my company. What are the tax implications?

I assume that since there's no taxes in those freezones, they don't care what I buy with the money my company makes. So can I for example buy that holiday home with those profits? Can I legally use the money here in Finland to buy stuff?

And of course I'm also interested in how to actually run the company over there. Do I have to get accountant and how much bureaucracy is over there.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Got any openings in your one man company? I would be interested.


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm in a similar situation. But it's a lil diff and more complicated for me. Researching the free zone now as a better alternative. 

Sure you'll get answers from more knowledgeable members here.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

JokMie said:


> Hi All,
> My job is to run websites which I own and I live on the advertising revenues generated by those sites. Basicly I can work from anywhere where is internet connection..


I am doing the same exact thing. Company setup in any FZ is the least of your troubles actually. That can be easily done. You can forget about taxes too. 

Problem is Accepting online Transactions from Website to your Bank - If you are earning income from your website, accepting payment and transferring them to your UAE bank could be a problem. Payment gateway processes are complicated here. Banks charge a high initial deposit and retain 10-15% of each transaction. If you gain a better reputation, have a proper track record, low fraud rate, and have enough funds, it maybe be possible to lower these percentages. Since you run an online business, this is a crucial point that should help you decide if you have to transfer your business 100% to the UAE... OR retain your original Business at your home location and transfer it from there. Then you would have to pay taxes at your home country again.


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

creative4art said:


> Problem is Accepting online Transactions from Website to your Bank - If you are earning income from your website, accepting payment and transferring them to your UAE bank could be a problem.


Ok, I knew this would come up as a problem.

I am in the same situation. However, not all of my online biz is registered as a company, but only part of it and it is registered in the US.

I'm focusing more on the other non-registered parts/income sources right now and want to be able to accept payments to my UAE bank acc and debit card (withdrawn from paypal). 

I'm on employment visa and my online income has far exceeded my job's salary. I've heard there are limits to monthly withdrawals to your bank acc, depending on your salary and possibly your type of visa. Someone told me I won't be able to withdraw over 40,000 AEU per month to my bank acc, which is ridiculous. Should I change my visa to an investor's or partner visa?

Sorry for the rant and for hijacking your thread JokMie.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> Sorry for the rant and for hijacking your thread JokMie.


Yeh maybe starting a new thread would be good so you can explain your situation in detail.


----------



## ebotix (Oct 24, 2011)

*Best Path Forward*

Hello Y'all,

I have been working on an online company for a few years now. I have read all the posts pertaining to my situation but still cannot decide on the best course of action. I would appreciate any help.

I have incorporated my company in the USA (Texas to be precise) and am planning on starting up my website in July of this year. However, I currently work for another company and I am looking toward a possible move to the UAE. I want the transfer to the UAE (my dream location) and I want to also continue with my start-up business. I understand there are a number of options but I do not know which direction to go.

My business is a social networking site, so very little sales involved. The only sales that will occur will mainly be by the sites' members. Revenue mainly will come from advertising. I have heard that the Free Zones allow new businesses to operate without giving up ownership, but I may have some members living in the UAE. I have also heard of opening a branch office there. Would I need an actual office facility or can I operate strictly online?

Any help would be great. I really want to know the best way to do this so that I can start preparing before I transfer to the UAE.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

I am doing the same exact thing. Start a new thread and I can reply there. 





ebotix said:


> Hello Y'all,
> 
> I have been working on an online company for a few years now. I have read all the posts pertaining to my situation but still cannot decide on the best course of action. I would appreciate any help.
> 
> ...


----------



## sarah# (Apr 29, 2012)

So is there anybody who knows about this stuff? Does it make sense to move my company. What are the tax implications?


If you have a business that is tax paying in Finland there will likely be an 'exit charge' if you transfer that business to the UAE. Essentially you are treated as if you have sold that business for market value and you have made a capital gain. There may well be tax reliefs on this gain but you should check with your accountant if you have one. Just something to consider in the round...


----------



## clickspace (Oct 31, 2008)

JokMie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been thinking about purchasing an apartment from Dubai (probably from Dubai Marina) where I would spend probably 3-4 months every year.
> 
> ...



Hi. How is your business doing? Did you move to Dubai? I have a business here in Media City. I also started out with a handful of sites making money from advertising revenue. We scaled it successfully and now have 40 people. ****************


----------



## Archer7 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow...a lot of entrepreneurs!

If you plan on registering the company in UAE, Freezones offer you many advantages, including full ownership. And yes, depending on your visa, if you receive amounts in excess of 40,000AED, you would have to clarify about the source.


----------



## ebotix (Oct 24, 2011)

I have started a new thread as you requested. Titled: Moving an Online business to the UAE


----------



## JokMie (Oct 20, 2011)

clickspace said:


> Hi. How is your business doing? Did you move to Dubai? I have a business here in Media City. I also started out with a handful of sites making money from advertising revenue. We scaled it successfully and now have 40 people.


Congrats on your success Clickspace.
Haven't moved yet.. maybe next fall.

So you have a business in Media City freezone? Was it expensive to setup and did you get some help from someone/somewhere? Has everything gone as planned?


----------

